# When stairs after spay?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would probably take her on leash, slowly up the stairs at night, then back down in the morning but no running up & down for the 7 days. I don't remember what we did with Maggie, we slept upstairs but her crate was down. She needed to go down a flight of steps to get to our yard though.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I probably will try to take her upstairs and downstairs with the leash. Last night she climbed up on the guest bed which is lower and she slept with me. It's not that I mind having her with me, but I don't think it is an option in our bedroom upstairs... she really took a lot of space.

How soon did you go on walks and for how long or far?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Why cant Bailey go up and down stairs after her spay is it that it might stretch her stitches, am sorry cant be any help as I had Honey spayed by keyhole surgery and she was back to normal next day just couldn't swim for a week. but wanted to bump up for more advice for you.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

This was the vet recommendations, so that's why I assumed she needs to avoid stairs. We have approx. 18 steps in our stairs and sometimes and sometime she runs down the last 10.
She's already very active, so I guess she's not much in pain anymore.

Also wondering for how long I can walk her in the beginning, I don't want to overdo it for her. Usually I walk her like 45-60 minutes once or twice a day - Slow walk with my son in the stroller.


----------

